# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Rực rỡ những phiên chợ phố Maroc - Du lịch Maroc

## Meoluoi9x

*Rất nhiều chuyên trang du lịch khuyên du khách tìm đến với Maroc đầy bản sắc năm nay.* 


Lang thang giữa những con phố như mê cung của Maroc, du khách được chiêm ngưỡng những món đồ thủ công ấn tượng như thảm, đồ da, các loại tinh dầu và nến thơm ngát, choáng trước những màn biểu diễn đường phố như thổi kèn dụ rắn, múa lửa… chẳng khác nào phiên chợ trong cổ tích. Đó cũng là lý do năm nay, rất nhiều chuyên trang du lịch hướng du khách tìm đến với thành phố miền Bắc châu Phi này.


Đường phố Maroc là sự kết hợp giữa những khu chợ, quảng trường đông đúc, cái nắng mặt trời nóng bức và những ngõ nhỏ bình yên, mát mẻ, nơi thi thoảng bạn lại gặp vài người bán rong đang chào món hàng thủ công của mình.


Marrakesh là thủ đô của Maroc, và cũng là thủ phủ của những sắc màu rực rỡ. Món quà lưu niệm được du khách đặc biệt yêu thích khi tới đây là những tấm thảm dệt tay sáng và đầy họa tiết ấn tượng. Các họa tiết trên thảm Maroc đậm chất Châu Phi với mô-típ hoa, hình kỷ hà độc đáo. Kilim là loại thảm dệt, đắt tiền hơn nhưng nhẹ hơn và rất dễ vận chuyển qua sân bay khi bạn về nước.


Trên mọi con hẻm đầy gió của Maroc, bạn lại mê mẩn trước vô vàn quầy bán thực phẩm địa phương, đồ thủ công, thảm, đèn, quần áo chẳng khác gì trong câu chuyện Aladin và cây đèn thần.


Một trong những đặc điểm khiến du khách nhớ về Maroc nhiều nhất là các loại gia vị. Ẩm thực nơi đây đặc biệt chú trọng tới gia vị, vì vậy, trên những sạp hàng, khu chợ không thiếu các lọ gia vị, lá thơm đầy sắc màu và hương vị đặc biệt.


Trong nhiều thế kỷ qua, ngành sản xuất và xuất khẩu gia vị đã đóng một vai trò vô cùng quan trọng trong nền ẩm thực và kinh tế đất nước. Quế, mùi, húng là những gia vị nổi tiếng nhất, thường được sử dụng nhất trong món ăn Maroc.


Khám phá những đường phố, quán hàng đầy màu sắc, rộn rã của Maroc cũng là lúc bạn khám phá khả năng mặc cả của bản thân bởi những món hàng ở Maroc có thể được mua với giá rẻ bất ngờ.


Đặc biệt, những dãy lọ đựng nước hoa với hương thơm nồng và đặc trưng như hương nhài, hoa cam thu hút rất đông du khách nữ ghé chân. Họ cũng rất thích thú với các mỹ phẩm tự nhiên như tfal: dầu gội từ lá cỏ và knol: một loại màu đen sử dụng làm màu vẽ mắt. 

Bên cạnh các sản phẩm từ hoa, cỏ thiên nhiên, một mặt hàng thủ công khác cũng rất thu hút du khách tới Maroc là giày được làm thủ công. Những đôi giày đủ sắc màu, muôn hình dạng được treo quanh cửa hàng, với những họa tiết dệt hoàn toàn bằng tay này là món quà lưu niệm mà ai cũng mê mẩn sau chuyến hành trình đáng nhớ tới Maroc. 

_Theo yeudulich_

----------

